# Inglot in Finland



## fieran (Jan 3, 2011)

Does anybody know how much Inglot eyeshadows are in Helsinki, Finland?


----------



## Gama (Aug 22, 2011)

Stockman


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 29, 2011)

Gama said:


> Stockman



 	Stockman sell MAC, not Inglot. Inglot has one store in Helsinki and one in Vantaa as far as I know.

  	ATM the prices are like this:

  	PRO 5 FREEDOM PALETTE ( round)   32,00
	 PRO 3 FREEDOM PALETTE  (round)   24,00

	 FREEDOM PALETTE "2" EYE SHADOWS (square)   22,00
	 FREEDOM PALETTE ” 3” EYE SHADOWS (square)   27,00
	 FREEDOM PALETTE "4" EYE SHADOWS (square)   31,00
	 FREEDOM PALETTE "5" EYE SHADOWS (square)   34,00
	 FREEDOM PALETTE "5" EYE SHADOWS (round)   32,00
	 FREEDOM PALETTE "6" EYE SHADOWS (square)      43,00
	 FREEDOM PALETTE "10" EYE SHADOWS(square)   59,00
	 FREEDOM PALETTE "10" EYE SHADOWS (round)   55,00
	 FREEDOM PALETTE ”20” EYE SHADOWS (round)   100,00
	 FREEDOM PALETTE ”20” EYE SHADOWS (square)   108,00

	 FREEDOM PALETTE  3 square Eye shadows + Blush   35,00
	 FREEDOM PALETTE  3 rounded Eye Shadows +Blush+ Powder   43,00


----------

